# ESP/LTD Musikmesse Models UP!



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2009)

Here are SOME of the models coming out at musikmesse.






















Discuss

MySpace.com Blogs - Announcing New Models for Musikmesse 2009 - ESP Guitars MySpace Blog


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 1, 2009)

I need one of those.


----------



## EdgeCrusher (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy shit, a Nergal sig! That thing looks mean as hell!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 1, 2009)

LTD is so gr1m


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 1, 2009)

Do they come with the costumes?


----------



## Daemoniac (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my god, i dont even like V guitars, but that Nergal one looks fucking incredible...


----------



## COBHC (Apr 1, 2009)

I want that hex-7 V so bad


----------



## Herrseigneur (Apr 1, 2009)

COBHC said:


> I want that hex-7 V so bad




 I just bought a SC-607B


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2009)

Herrseigneur said:


> I just bought a SC-607B



They won't be shipped for another 3 months I hear so you got plenty of time


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 1, 2009)

I so want the HEX! and Silenoz's!


----------



## mat091285 (Apr 1, 2009)

Musikmesse Models of ESP always gets more better models out then NAMM for some reason ...


----------



## drmosh (Apr 1, 2009)

damn, that HEX-7 is pretty sweet


----------



## powergroover (Apr 1, 2009)

nergal ftw


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Musikmesse Models of ESP always gets more better models out then NAMM for some reason ...



It just so happens that Musikmesse is for European Endorsed artists and their guitars. That's mainly why.


----------



## mat091285 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> It just so happens that Musikmesse is for European Endorsed artists and their guitars. That's mainly why.



European bands are more metal lol enuff said ... Btw Yoshi ... i am in Melborune Australia now ... i wonder if you could guide me in visiting any famous or good guitar stores in the area? Are there like guitar outlets or super huge stores like in the US? 

Thanks mate!


----------



## failshredder (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow, I really hate Dimmu Borgir. I also hate pentacles.

Fuck you, ESP, for making me want one of these anyway.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2009)

failshredder said:


> Wow, I really hate Dimmu Borgir.



you hate Dimmu? what is WRONG with you?!


----------



## Justin Bailey (Apr 1, 2009)

I think they'd all be a lot cooler sans the inlays and graphics. That being said the nergal one is pretty cool, if you're into that sort of thing. But where is Abbath's signature!? He surely deserves one when it comes to black metal heros.




Scar Symmetry said:


> you hate Dimmu? what is WRONG with you?!



he must not like shitty music


----------



## The Honorable (Apr 1, 2009)

Holy shit DO WANT the Hex-7!! Has anyone seen prices for these yet?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Apr 1, 2009)

Am I missing something? These are just signature models...as ESP has been doing for some time. The only thing of slight interest is the 7 string which would make sense, but even that's rather mundane. Just the same stuff with a shiny paintjob..eh..


----------



## Rabsa (Apr 1, 2009)

April fool's day? 





Hope not.


----------



## Stitch (Apr 1, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Am I missing something? These are just signature models...as ESP has been doing for some time. The only thing of slight interest is the 7 string which would make sense, but even that's rather mundane. Just the same stuff with a shiny paintjob..eh..



They are LTD's, not ESP's, which means they will be production models, rather than special orders.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2009)

ok I need that nergal guitar


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2009)

they put the other models up on their site too Electric Sound Products

I noticed they put edwards guitars at the bottom


----------



## drmosh (Apr 1, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> they put the other models up on their site too Electric Sound Products



thanks! I like that racing stripe viper


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Apr 1, 2009)

Rabsa said:


> April fool's day?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 if it is,i will defecate on every ESP guitar i have and send it to them...then politely ask for it back,clean it...and then continue playing them,as usual.


----------



## sevenstringj (Apr 1, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> they put the other models up on their site too Electric Sound Products
> 
> I noticed they put edwards guitars at the bottom



Horizon NT-7 

There was a thread about this awhile back, saying that it wasn't coming to the US. But it's got that shitty ugly-ass obnoxious anti-sex block inlay on the 12th fret, so maybe there's hope?


----------



## drmosh (Apr 1, 2009)

sevenstringj said:


> Horizon NT-7



damn, that's really nice too. Just needs new pickups and a reverse headstock


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 1, 2009)

Justin Bailey said:


> he must not like shitty music



and your opinion matters because...


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 1, 2009)

Awesome! Dimmu and Behemoth are two of my favorite metal bands


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 1, 2009)

here's the pic of Silenoz' custom (I really like the extra pointy headstock)


----------



## MFB (Apr 1, 2009)

I really don't like the Silenoz, but Galder's? Hell yeah


----------



## Panterica (Apr 1, 2009)

That Neral Sig is mine, it will drain my wallet, but i will enjoy it


----------



## dizzybee (Apr 1, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## CrashRG (Apr 1, 2009)

i can't really stand behemoth, but i would take that 7 V any day.......its simple, but beautiful at the same time


----------



## mrp5150 (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't like any of them. Too grim for me I guess. They just look cheesy and lame.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> European bands are more metal lol enuff said ... Btw Yoshi ... i am in Melborune Australia now ... i wonder if you could guide me in visiting any famous or good guitar stores in the area? Are there like guitar outlets or super huge stores like in the US?
> 
> Thanks mate!



Sorry Mate, I'm located in Perth

But If you ask someone over at bMusic they could let ya know. Stay away from Billy Hydes, Franchise stores tend to have low end crap.



mrp5150 said:


> I don't like any of them. Too grim for me I guess. They just look cheesy and lame.



Hai Mark


Also guys, watch this thread hereOfficial Caparison Forum & bmusic Australia Discussion - Rhythm in jump. dancing close to you! &bull; View topic - Musikmesse report S&D style!

Dude went to Musikmesse and will upload photos soon.


----------



## mat091285 (Apr 2, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Sorry Mate, I'm located in Perth
> 
> But If you ask someone over at bMusic they could let ya know. Stay away from Billy Hydes, Franchise stores tend to have low end crap.



Cheers mate .. i will try at bmusic ... Billy Hydes .. i went first last year ... they had this i don't feel like helping you ... as i wanted to get my Jackson fixed .... lol ... thanks! ... i am really new to Australia and the whole guitar shops ...


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 2, 2009)

mat091285 said:


> Cheers mate .. i will try at bmusic ... Billy Hydes .. i went first last year ... they had this i don't feel like helping you ... as i wanted to get my Jackson fixed .... lol ... thanks! ... i am really new to Australia and the whole guitar shops ...



Yeah, a lot of the shops for instruments here are quite small, but they do stock some awesome guitars. If you come by Perth sometime soon give us a buzz, I'll send you a list of places you should visit. My cousin was in Melbourne about 6 months back. Came back with a $300 leather jacker


----------



## zack6 (Apr 5, 2009)

woah...
LTD HEX 7...cool...
i want one...huh


----------



## DemiseJosh (Apr 5, 2009)

They look nice not what I would want but damn nice!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 17, 2009)

ESP put them up on their website...I really like the Silenoz one...it has the Blackout Metal in it too \m/

The ESP Guitar Company :: Galder Signature Series
The ESP Guitar Company :: Nergal Signature Series
The ESP Guitar Company :: Nergal Signature Series


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 18, 2009)

You listed Nergal twice.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 18, 2009)

D-EJ915 said:


> they put the other models up on their site too Electric Sound Products
> 
> I noticed they put edwards guitars at the bottom


 

Holy fuck! Urban SV FTW!!!


----------



## Apophis (Apr 18, 2009)

Pure Metal Guitars


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> You listed Nergal twice.


lol whoops

here's silenoz' one: The ESP Guitar Company :: Silenoz Signature Series


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 20, 2009)

canuck brian said:


> I need one of those.


 

we all do


----------

